# Hard boiled eggs.



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Do you all feed hard boiled eggs? If so, do you give all the egg and how many a day is good? Also, is it ok to mix the egg with kibble?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Allananddaisy (Dec 1, 2012)

I feed my dog a raw food diet that includes a raw egg with the shell included. I crunch it up into small pieces with my hands.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We have chickens so eggs are in my dogs diet several days per week. They prefer them hard boiled so that is how I feed them. Shell doesn't easily digest unless it is pulverized...I don't give the shells to my dogs.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I feed Gretchen raw eggs mixed with kibble a lot. Not daily, if I had chickens I'd do it daily though. 1-2 would be plenty.

Zoey doesn't get eggs much since her caloric intake for the day is very small and at roughly 70-80 calories per egg, it would take up most of her days worth of calories. She eats a raw diet, no kibble whatsoever. I feed mostly ground raw and package it in 3-4 days worth containers so if I forget to thaw something it's hard to find something she can eat so I typically just replace the meal with a scrambled egg. I scramble it because there is more bulk to fill her up than a raw egg. They also don't take as long to cook as hard boiled eggs since I can zap them in the microwave for like 30 seconds to cook them plain. But this isn't very common in her diet, again only because of her caloric needs. If she was a bigger dog or had a better metabolism I would feed them more often and feed them raw with her meals.

I don't feed the shell whole or crushed though because it won't digest fully so you'll find white specs in the poo. It won't HURT the dog, I just put them to better use. I dry them out in the oven and then powder them in a coffee grinder to use as free calcium for Zoey's diet when I don't feed bones. Though one fun "treat" the dogs will enjoy especially on a hot summer day is freezing the egg and then giving it whole to the dog, shell and all. They'll roll it around and try to figure out how to crack it and then spent time licking the frozen goodies inside.  You can also offer a whole egg that's not frozen and watch your dog figure out how to open it to get to the yolk. Lol!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have chickens so yes my dogs get raw/hard boiled whatever I give them usually every other day.

The shells I mash up and give back to the chickens


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

mine gets a hard boiled egg every other day. I hide the tramadol pill inside the yoke when he needs it for pain.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Ky gets both raw and hardboiled ... she doesn't eat the shell at all ... it's pretty impressive how she'll get ALL the egg off the shell from the ones that are hardboiled! I give a raw egg one day, hard boiled the next, raw egg the next, etc.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i give my dog raw egg a couple times per week. when i givehim the whole egg (shell included) i empty the shell. bake the shell.place the baked shell in the coffee grinder and grind it. the shelltakes on the consistentcy of granulated garlic. i worry aboutgiving him the egg shell that's smashed up. i don't won't anyof the shell getting caught in his throw. how well do theydigest an egg shell that's mashed up?


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Every few days I give him a raw egg (shell included) mixed with his kibble it has really improved his coat!


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I worry about raw egg and the possibility of salmonella. I began to give him soft boiled. He loved it but his poop got too soft. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

My dogs get a raw egg each every day. Sometimes I mash the shell and they get that too, and other times I don't give them the shell. It is obviously not easily digested as you can see parts of the shell in their poop.

I have never tried giving them a hard boiled egg - but will try that tomorrow and see if they like it


----------



## Fafhrd (Dec 3, 2008)

I give my dogs hard boiled eggs or occasionally scramble them with coconut oil. I used to give Karloff one egg almost every day, but after we got Kyra I started giving Karloff 2/3 of an egg and Kyra the other 1/3 (I have to watch her weight).


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Raw egg with minced shell when I think about it, about once a week. Scrambled egg as a treat on the weekend. Raw diet otherwise.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I give Echo a raw egg a few times a week. It's a "treat" for him... he likes to carry it around the yard for a while, then gently put it in the grass and roll it around with his nose... then stomp on it and smash and eat it


----------



## KayleeGSD (Oct 2, 2012)

I stay away from eggs due to nasty dog farts, lol. Same with cheese.


----------



## ziegenfarm (Jan 10, 2004)

i have found the dogs benefit from raw eggs, but cooked eggs give them horrible gas, so i only feed it raw.


----------

